# Wizzard! I need your godly help with ATItool & cat 6.8!



## mandelore (Aug 29, 2006)

I have installed  catalyst 6.8 (repeatidly, each time removed via catalyst uninstall) and I use atitool to overclock my x1900xtx.

Right, now i originally used atitool .25 14beta, but upgraded to 15 beta no probs there, when i installed cat 6.8,  i could overclock my core fine using atitool to between 740-770MHz, HOWEVER, the memory would only go as far (in atitool) as the max mem frequency in cat 6.8 overdrive will allow, i.e 775MHz. Now i have tried reverting to good old beta 14, and exactly the same. I normally have my x1900xtx memory running at 895Mhz, but as soon as i set this in atitool it immediatly drops to 775, no matter what i do. i have reinstalled atitool and cat drivers several times and no luck, i have even disabled the automatic cat 3d switch for frequencies.

I am going bannanas, pretty cheesed off since i can now only run the memory under 800mhz 

Please can you help in any way. I like the new cat8's but hate how i cant up my mem freq anymore, this also applies to cat 6.8 DNA drivers and omegas. Just to reitterate, the memory frequency that ati keeps dropping down to is the same as the max showed in the ati cat 6.8 overdrive overclocking screen. and also as stated the core frequency remains unnefected.

  

PLEEEZE help me Mr Wizz, coz im proper stumped


----------



## POGE (Aug 29, 2006)

Lol you need a better thread title, no offence.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 29, 2006)

lol, i noticed and was already changing it


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 29, 2006)

edit the frequencies with a bios editor, uninstall drivers an atitool then flash the bios with the modded clocks, reinstall drivers\atitool, can u go any higher now?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 29, 2006)

do you mean the rabbit bios editor, but aint that a bit extreme? when i could happily do it using atitool b4, im sure somethings wrong with ati tool reguarding cat 6.8's. I only want the higher clock when playing games, not as a default..


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 29, 2006)

ati use a 2d and 3d clock just like nvidia now i believe, so just edit the 3d clock


----------



## mandelore (Aug 29, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ati use a 2d and 3d clock just like nvidia now i believe, so just edit the 3d clock



Yes they have for a while now, and I appreciate what you are saying, but the fact is i should not even need to edit a bios, cat 6.7 worked ace with ATITool, but since cat 6.8 offer considerable performance gains I wish to continue using them. I use ATI tool to switch between custom 2d/3d clocks, and since I want to get the most out of my card I dont always use the 3D settings of 770core/895mem, just on very high end games, and prefere to use slightly lower 3D clocks on less graphics intensive games.

Even tho its watercooled the reduction in opperating temperatures at the slightly lower clocks when I dont need it hardcore overclocked will, if only slightly, increase the cards components lifespan, especially since I can reduce the vcore etc. 

Its a shame there appears to be a problem here and I hope Wizzard can maybe address these issues.

Thanx for your comments tho Ket


----------

